# My Trip To The Zoo



## Lon (May 23, 2018)

Spending three hours walking the zoo with my walker just about wore me out. The last time I was at this zoo was in 1990, two years after my wife died. The Singles Club had a event called "Singles Night At The Zoo. A boy meets girl thing with wine cheese etc. I thought I had a good sense of direction today but got lost between the Flamingos and Gorillas. There was 10 of us from our Assisted Living residence.

This pic is a SELFIE AT THE ZOO,


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2018)

Good for you Lon. I’m glad you had a good time.


----------



## needshave (May 23, 2018)

Lon, I’m happy for you.
 I saw your vet cap and I’m proud of you and all our vets. Thank you for your service to our country.


----------

